
When FP? And when OOP? - tuan
http://raganwald.com/2013/04/08/functional-vs-OOP.html
======
CyberFonic
Great post!

In Abadi & Cardelli's "A Theory of Objects" they show that you can implement
FP using OOP environment, but you can't implement OOP using FP. Of course, the
both Common Lisp and Scheme have created OOP frameworks - maybe they didn't
read that book :-)

As for PL/SQL: I've found that "transactions" are best implemented using
PL/SQL stored procedures, so that the business logic is encapsulated and thus
becomes an OO API. However, queries for reports, analyses are best implemented
directly in SQL. Of course, writing good reports requires a strong
understanding of the underlying tables, their relationships and the available
indices.

